
Ask HN: Single book/video/article to give my developers? - slindsey
I have a small team of developers with very diverse backgrounds and skill levels. We do simple web applications for internal customers that are database backed (basic CRUD work).<p>I would like to give the whole group one thing to read or watch to use as a common basis for future discussions.<p>In my head I&#x27;m imagining a book with end-to-end best practices for web development. Something that would provide a jumping off point for the lesser skilled and an area of focus for those more skilled.<p>I&#x27;ve found a lot of book recommendations but I guess I&#x27;m probably looking for that Holy Grail development book.
======
ThrowawayR2
Steven McConnell's "Code Complete" or perhaps Robert Martin's "The Clean
Coder" would be my recommendation. Granted, they're not web development
specific but cover important general aspects of software engineering.

~~~
slindsey
Thanks. I've read everything by McConnell and I remember Code Complete as a
good book, and the closest I came to an answer as well. I'm familiar with
Martin but haven't read The Clean Coder. I'll check it out.

------
bizarre
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams.

